# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua-Dongle ***A.I.O Module V1.4 Released*** 13 Dec 2019

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle v1.4 Public Release*  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet  Connection so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to  multiple systems with unique version token system users can use it for  lifetime.  *Why Aqua-Dongle ?*
With Initial Public Release We have Added Wide Range of features and  there is alot more comming, so if you think its not good enough at the  moment be sure to check our future work, other benefits include Free  Files Server, Multi Language Support, and Offline usage.            *Details*
  Code: *Huawei Module*
Huawei Phone Resurrector 
Customized COM 1.0 Flashing (choose what to write)
Update/Skip COM 1.0 Bootloader Flashing
Full Flash COM 1.0 Board Files 
Huawei Qualcomm 
New Hw Id's For Auto Detection 
in Edl Mode For  
Huawei MSM8996
Huawei MSM8953
Huawei MSM8937
Huawei MSM8917  *Qualcomm Module Ufs Support Enabled* 
Auto Detect Device Type eMMC, Ufs
Full Device Boot Info+Props
Remove Frp Lock
Factory Reset (Auto Recovery)
Factory Reset (Full Patch)
Auto Detect System Type
Pattern, Password, Pin Disable/Enabled
Read Pattern Sequence (Non Encrypted)
Backup/Write/Reset Securty Partitions
Read Contacts/Sms
Read/Write Fw 
Other Improvments
Save Operation Logs
Fixed Minor Token Bugs  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!   *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Grab It Now*

----------

